# Let's See Your Horses with White On Their Faces



## Jill (Jun 28, 2008)

My preference in horses is solid color, but I love them to have a little white on their faces!!! That said, I only have a few horses with facial white (funny how that works). Here are mine with noticable white -- not pictured is one of my Perlinos who has a star but you gotta be her mom to find it at this point




And a sabino roan gelding who's got it but it's faint and blends into his roan hairs.

[SIZE=12pt]*Cross Countrys Brass Monkey, a/k/a “Monkey"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Blaze Faced, Blue Eyed, Buckskin Show Colt – -- Expected To Mature @ 31”

Sired By Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, Sire of National Grand Champions – Son of Lazy “N” Redboy and Grandson of Rowdy






*[SIZE=12pt]Edgewood Skip To My Lou, a/k/a “Lou”[/SIZE]*

1994 AMHR / AMHA silver dapple pinto with sabino brood mare – halter championships – push button driving horse






*[SIZE=12pt]Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope, a/k/a “Hope”[/SIZE]*

2002 33.5” AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple with Sabino mare – Halter Grand Champion – Daughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection






*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Passionately Dun, a/k/a "Passion"[/SIZE]*

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Grey-Grulla Filly -- Expected To Mature @ 31”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion) and Out of Edgewood Skip To My Lou (Halter Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King





[SIZE=14pt]Let's see your horses with white on their pretty faces!!![/SIZE]


----------



## Leeana (Jun 28, 2008)

Little Kings Crimson Dream A/R

32" Red Roan daugher of Little Kings Supreme Dream.











Royal Salsa ASPC

39" Foundation Sr Gelding. He has a Heart



, he also has a tiny botton on his nose,you can somewhat see it here, i bug him and "push it" all the time










Alpha Farm Magical Debut ASPC

42" HOF Classic Gelding. Congress Reserve GRAND champion, 4x Congress Champion.






Irish Hils Wa-Full Benita AMHR/ASPC

38" Buckskin mare






Oh and Kitty (Alpha Farms Magical Melody ASPC) has a tiny snip, looks like she is smoking










Oh, and Coco ..who now lives with Linda, but love this photo


----------



## Laura Leopard (Jun 28, 2008)

Both of my boys have white on their faces, but Logan has the most.


----------



## jrae (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, you are probably tired of seeing him....but he's got white on his face!!!



Sheryl took this cute shot of him!


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Jun 28, 2008)

These are my current horses with white on their faces.

Prince:






Fiesta:






Angel:






Mercedes:






Benny the shetland:


----------



## Minimor (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, here we don't have much for face white, but this is the little streak that is on the face of my new boy, so new that no one even knows about him yet!










And here is little Secret's face when she was a young foal:






We don't have too many which white on their faces. There are two geldings with big stars and two other geldings with blazes, and our Shetland has a head that is mostly white (pinto) and that's the extent of it, other than a few white hairs here & there.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 28, 2008)

I too really like a solid colored horse, usually a dark color, like sorrel or black with a star, strip or snip and maybe some white on the feet. Most of mine have a solid face but here is 1/3 of my group that doesn't. I have one more sorrel mare that has about three white hairs right in the middle of her forehead!





This is Pilgram






Goldie






Spotz


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 28, 2008)

IMO, nothing prettier than a bald face and blue eyes





Our boy Sky:






And here's our other current horses with face white:

"Royal", snip and after clipping yesterday he has a tiny star!






"Phoenix", I think he's got the cutest face markings










Lexi, (Phoenix's dam), nose is all white










Tango and TJ, he's got just a tiny bit of white on his forehead.


----------



## victoria (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jun 28, 2008)

I love white markings on the face, as long star/strip/snip is my favorite. Funny thing is I only own one pinto mare with face markings!

Crayonbox Wild River Canyon






2008 filly "Crayonbox Color Me Autumn"

She has a tiny star, and an itty bitty snip on the inside of her right nostril, you have to look close to see it.


----------



## minimule (Jun 28, 2008)

Mouse






Solo






Stardust






Cheval


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 28, 2008)

I love face white, too





Mini Magic's Lady Casino (Casi)
















Cheyenne Autumn (TB)






HRK Kates Chocolat Creme de Coco (Cocoa) barely has any, but... look closely, she has a white "stripe" above her right eye! And a tiny star






Concho Cassanova (Concho) the old man






Lot-a-Dot Queen (Confetti) has lots of white lol






As does VFG El Arlequin (Spin)






Impulsive Decision (Pulse)






CheyAuts Jackpot Mojo (Jackpot)











Renaissance Spring (Ren) TB






Landrys Cowboys Diamonds & Rubys (Ruby)






CheyAuts Perfect Attraction (Sierra)






CheyAuts Cowboy Diamond Solitaire (Solitaire)






Imagine That (Summer) haffy/welsch cob






Tucker (reg name being decided)






Jessi


----------



## Kendra (Jun 28, 2008)

Hmmm ... We have quite a few horses with stars or snips, but I think these four are about it for bigger white face markings.






Samis Ovation de Banana






Diamond B Sierra






First Knights Bit O Super Star






Circle J Kenzie


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey Jill



cute thread! With all of our horses we only have a few with white on there faces. Heres a couple.

Heres our 2008 filly Pleasant Views I'm Spottacular We just clipped her and her spots go all the way up her neck and her pretty face!










Next is our Blue eyed beauty Pleasant Views Flashin' Miss Zoey 2006 filly






Thanks for letting me share!





Jessica


----------



## nootka (Jun 28, 2008)

I've only got two (of six):






Lailah...






Gramma!

Liz


----------



## Jill (Jun 29, 2008)

Beautiful horses, everyone


----------



## maplegum (Jun 29, 2008)

My most recent photo of Bailey showing his blaze....

~ oh Bailey ~


----------



## wpsellwood (Jun 29, 2008)

Well Chrome is my downfall



I love white on the face. Here are some of mine.


----------



## VernB (Jun 29, 2008)

Beautiful horses.

I really like white on faces too. Here are 2 of my stallions.

Otr Trippers Buck N Blue






Lucky F Stylish Little Man


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 29, 2008)

Otr Trippers Buck N Blue is beautiful!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 29, 2008)

Standard size-

ShyAnne Texas Star


----------



## HarnessArtist (Jun 29, 2008)

Junior - Paint gelding :






Ruby :


----------



## nootka (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, Buck N Blue has to be the James Brown of miniature horses (hubby input, here!)

A very interesting guy in his bright bay coat! Striking color!


----------



## Ferin (Jun 29, 2008)

I love horses with chrome!



Here are my two...

Wauk-A-Way Kansas Twister






Century Farm's Xtreme Dezyn - He has a small star and snip


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 29, 2008)

Neat post and some beautiful white faces

We have

2008 filly "Socks" has a very small snip






our brood mares

"Lace"






"Montana"






"Xena" has a blaze but its hard to see with her palomino color






Gelding

"Zippo" has a snip and a weenie star (just a few hairs)






Our Jr Stallion "Smokin'" has a white nose






our 07 colt Axel






our 05' colt "Major"


----------



## Magic (Jun 30, 2008)

I've got lots with white on their faces! I love the blazes. Here's one of "Remmy", as a new born





And here is a different view of it, lol! I love how it looks like the top of a heart






Here's one of my geldings, "Rage"





and my mare "Frost", who has helped immensely in adding to the blazed-faces around here:






"Spring", she has a nice star



I have others but that's a few of them.


----------



## Jill (Jun 30, 2008)

Beautiful horses



:wub


----------



## Margaret (Jun 30, 2008)

Here is an 08 colt named Max is out of my stallion and a pinto mare owned by a friend.

We believe he is an Overo Champagne.


----------



## Charlene (Jun 30, 2008)

such pretty horses!!

here's the tall and the short of it...






and when you turn 'em around, they match...






and my little class clown...


----------



## normajeanbaker (Jun 30, 2008)

I love white face markings



However, most of ours have solid heads! Here are our current horses with some white markings.

VPS Just A Tad Bad("Callie")






VPS Simply Irresistible("Taz"). He has a stripe and snip, although it's hard to see with his color






Aloha Acres Adarlynn has a star






~Jen~


----------



## LeosPocoDan (Jun 30, 2008)

All of our guys have whit on their faces!

Cinnamon, our mini-






Toby APHA gelding-











Ranger AQHA gelding-


----------



## MinisOutWest (Jun 30, 2008)

Phantom of the Opera


----------



## TripleDstables (Jun 30, 2008)

Mom's paint gelding "Quincy"






My quarter horse mare "Jetta"






Dad's morgan "Mongo"






And my mini stallion "Studmuffin"






Everyone has such beautifully marked horses!


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## BM Miniatures (Jul 1, 2008)

Pearl as a yearling - Harry's mom






Harry - yearling colt






Stealer - 3yr old Mare











Skye - 3 year old Mare






Arabian Knight - yearling gelding






My Pride and Joy! Max - Purebred Arabian 7yr old Gelding - NB Those arn't his ribs, its a marking called Rabicano 





















Milo - Standardbred X Paint Weanling Gelding


----------



## SammyL (Jul 1, 2008)

[SIZE=10pt]All of my geldings have white on the faces...






[/SIZE]


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jul 1, 2008)

I LOVE face white! Although as weird as it is, I only have one with markings.

My Stallion ~ T's Dressed To A Tee boy I hope he passes some of that on!


----------



## shalamara minis (Jul 1, 2008)

Dawn ( my blonde hair blue eyed beauty ) getting ready to take my Grandaughter into the show ring for the first time


----------



## I AM Ranch (Jul 2, 2008)

It was fun seeing your daughter of Little Kings Supreme Dream! Thank you! We have one, too, and she also is a red roan. They look a lot alike!!

Beth www.PaintedSunMiniatureHorses.com


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2008)

Such pretty faced horses


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's Teddy!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Jul 3, 2008)

Rain has a star and snip, he also has white under his chin- see avatar


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is Cozzy, my mare I co-own.















Here is an 08 filly from my barn (Still unnamed).






Here is an 08 colt from my barn (Also still unamed).






And I would post Romeo.. But his star is only about the size of a nickel.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 3, 2008)

Ferin said:


> I love horses with chrome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just Love Twister SO much









That horse "Wow"s me





Donovan in my avatar has a white face, he is a tovero.

Cat is a Loud overo and she also has a very white face.

Nitro is Perlino, and ALL white


----------



## love_casper (Jul 4, 2008)

Charm has a funny shaped stripe and a snip. It curls into a lil swirly thing at the top and his breeders nicknamed him gorbachev because of it.



gorbie for short.






You can see it better in his foal pictures






Ghost of course has her white face.






And Freedom has his funny little blaze.











note to self: get new pictures of Freedom because these ones are ancient.


----------

